# 5 months itinerary for Brazil, anyone having tips?



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Im going to Brazil in 2016 i will be 34 i will be staying in rio for 2 mounths for the Olympics and Paralympicsand im going to be speending a anther 3 mouths their what is a good place to go.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

my preferences is outdoors, architecture, party, extreme sports..


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Guys,

If I can also join in (I hope you don't mind Matthew  ), one of my cousins is going to Brasil next month for his honeymoon. He will be there for 2 months. He has no limit for his budget. What kind of itinerary would you recommend? It will be his and his wife-to-be's first time in Brasil. Thanks!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

I recommend: come to the Northeast. 

From the beach of *Porto Seguro* in the State of Bahia, going North along the coast until the city of *São Luiz*, in the State of Maranhão.

The most incredible coast of the world. Lots of fun! In particular, come to my state, *Ceará*, that has nice beaches for kitesurfing and windsurfing, and some astonishing beautiful beaches like *Canoa Quebrada* and *Jericoacoara*!


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, I hardly know much about Brazil but if you're gonna be there for so long you should definitely check out the less known interior. Places like Maunaus in the Amazon, the capital city Brasilia, and Iguacu Falls on the border with Argentina.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Places you HAVE to go in Brazil:*


*1 - Lençóis Maranhenses

2 - Jericoacoara

3 - Canoa Quebrada

4 - Pipa

5 - Porto de Galinhas

6 - Morro de São Paulo

7 - Porto Seguro
*


A map indicating the location of those places:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Lençóis Maranhenses:*























*Jericoacoara:*

































*Canoa Quebrada:*



































*Pipa:*
























*Porto de Galinhas:*















*Morro de São Paulo:*





















*Porto Seguro:*


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

All the places above are in the Northeastern Region of Brazil. The Northeast has many more incredible places, those are just a small selection.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

For those thinking about go to Brazil, and don't want to spend very much money, I would recommend *couchsurfing*. There are more than 50,000 Brazilians in the www.CouchSurfing.com community...

If you like to make new friends, it's a good option.


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

If you want a very beautiful beach, search in google pics from ARRAIAL DO CABO in the Rio de Janeiro state.
And if you like architeture, go to Brasília.


In Mato Grosso do Sul have Bonito, a veeeeeeeery beautiful place if you like transparent rivers.

For sports, in Rio you have a lot of options and in northweast of Brazil too, like SandSki (our snowboard), have in Natal (Rio Grande do Norte) and Florianopolis (Santa Catarina).


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ We have a lot of sandboarding in the dunes here at Ceara too!


----------

